# ACM-ICPC 2015 contestants from TDF?



## The Conqueror (Oct 13, 2015)

Any TDF members participating in ACM-ICPC Regionals this year? 
I'm participating in Amrtiapuri and Kolkata Regionals.
Perhaps we could meet 

PS: Been a long time since I last visited TDF. Mods - please move it to the appropriate thread.


----------

